# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Help ?

## evykeuh

hoi, 
kan iemand mij helpen met mijn vraag?
ik ben sinds 2 maanden bezig met de pil, 
alles is goed gegaan tot een paar dagen geledn,
ik was één pil vergeten, maar heb de volgende dag gewoon terug m'n pil ingepakt.
Vandaag heb ik onveilig seks gehad, zonder bescherming.
Nu is mijn vraag, bij de pil had ik een klein handleidingske gekregen en daarin stond dat vanaf de eerste dag je beschermd bent, maar de meeste zeggen dat je pas na een maand beschermd bent.
ik heb een beetje schrik omdat mijn vriend en ik nog niet klaar zijn voor kinderen.
Ik neem mijn pil ook niet op hetzelfde uur,
moet ik mij zorgen maken ?

----------


## sietske763

ik denk dat je je terecht zorgen maakt,
als je diaree hebt kan je ook zwanger worden dus als je m vergeet ook!
ik zou de morning after pil vragen in overleg met huisarts.
maar dat is mijn mening.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als je jonger bent ben je extra kwetsbaar..... :Embarrassment:  ik nam mijn pil ook niet altijd op hetzelfde tijdstip, dat hoeft niet verkeerd te zijn, ik slikte het altijd als ik naar bed ging...maar ja dan moeten er geen uren tussen zitten..zoek een tijdstip wat voor jou het beste past, en probeer dat zo goed mogelijk te benaderen...èèn keer vergeten kan misschien problemen geven...

zoals Sietske zegt: Neem geen risico en overleg met je arts....kinderen zijn fantastisch als "jij" er aan toe bent, eerder niet, dus ook al heb je geen zin, ...toch maar doen..na je arts gaan òf bellen met je arts...sommigen hebben telefonisch spreekuur, dat kan je navragen aan de assistente....succes gewenst....

Groeten Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissMolly

In principe kan 1 pil vergeten voldoende zijn om zwanger te raken.
Als je de morning after pil wilt gebruiken, moet je die binnen 3 dagen na de onveilige seks innemen, anders werkt hij ook al niet meer.
Als je te laat bent voor de morning after pil, en je wordt niet ongesteld, of _anders_ ongesteld dan anders, kan je het beste een zwangerschapstest doen. Neem er voor de zekerheid een waar 2 testers inzitten. Als de eerste negatief is, kan je er een paar dagen later voor de zekerheid nog een doen (en als hij positief is eventueel ook).

Vals-negatieve tests komen vaker voor dan vals-positieve, maar als het eitje wel bevrucht is maar niet innestelt, kan je het een paar dagen later alsnog kwijt zijn....
Alleen ben je dan waarschijnlijk wel alsnog ongesteld, en waarschijnlijk zelfs heftiger dan normaal.

Als je zwanger mocht zijn, kan je binnen 2 weken na het verwachte begin van de menstruatie een curettage laten doen. 
Een curettage wordt gedaan als overtijdbehandeling, maar ook wanneer de menstruatie om andere redenen niet op gang komt terwijl dat wel zou moeten. Het wordt ook gebruikt na een bevalling, als de placenta niet helemaal meegekomen is. Het is dus beslist geen vroege abortus of zo, maar gewoon een reguliere behandeling om de baarmoeder schoon te maken.

In feite wordt alle menstruatietroep dan in 1x weggezogen, en als daar dan toevallig een eitje tussen zit, is dat ook meteen weg.

----------

